# index.html Datei gelöscht. Was nun?



## newsmaker (27. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe aus Versehen im Filezilla eine index.html Datei gelöscht, die offensichtlich dafür sorgte, dass hochgeladene Bilder auf meiner Startseite dargestellt werden.

Jetzt erhalte ich allerdings immer die Meldung, wenn ich die Domain aufrufe: 
*Forbidden*

 You don't have permission to access / on this server.


Ich habe schon überall geschaut, wie ich die Datei neu erstellen oder wiederherstellen kann. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Kennt sich jemand mit Filezilla und gelöschten index.html-Dateien aus???

Vielen Dank für jeden noch so kleinen Hinweis!


----------



## planet_fox (27. März 2009)

hast du die auf dem server gelöscht ? hast du ein server backup ?


----------



## newsmaker (28. März 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> hast du die auf dem server gelöscht ? hast du ein server backup ?



Im Server-Verzeichnis steht zwar ein Ordner "backup", aber der ist leer... oder muss ich da vielleicht über confixx aktiv werden... Sorry, bin da noch sehr unbeholfen...


----------

